
The cinematographer of Knives Out wants to end the film-vs.-digital debate - homarp
https://www.polygon.com/2020/2/6/21125680/film-vs-digital-debate-movies-cinematography
======
basicplus2
Comparing digital and film images on a computer monitor is pointless

